# HTML Briefpapier bei Firebird



## SiNiE (7. Oktober 2004)

*HTML Briefpapier bei Thunderbird*

Hallo,

wie kann ich Briefpapier was als HTML vorliegt (mit Outlook Express erstellt) in Thunderbird einbauen? Ich habe schon in deren Forum gesucht, aber leider nichts wirkich einschlägiges herausgefunden.

Ich wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar.

//edit: mal aus Firebird Thunderbird gemacht....


----------



## Norbert Eder (7. Oktober 2004)

Thunderbird meinst du, oder?


----------



## SiNiE (8. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau  
Mensch war ich mal wieder im Stress und garnet drauf geachtet was ich schreib! Peinlich.

Ja genau das Mailprogramm mein ich. Hat wirklich keiner eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## Norbert Eder (8. Oktober 2004)

Also ich hätte eine derartige Einstellung noch nirgends gesehen und ich verwend das Teil nun doch schon etwas länger, hab aber auch nicht gesondert darauf geachtet.


----------

